# Zippered Tivo got GSOD - trying to rezipper



## shn2006 (Mar 28, 2006)

I zippered my DTivo DSR7000 about month and half ago successfully. Everything was fine and then I started having some issues that I brought up in this post

Saturday, when I was watching NBA playoffs, during instant replay, it picked up recording of one of the children's cartoon and got stuck on that - it stayed non-responsive for a while so I had to power it down, Upon powering up it went in reboot loop for 3 times before coming up with green screen of death. I finally discovered what the horrid GSOD looks like : )

I took out the HD as I suspected the bad sectors from my last post. dropped in the original to get tivo back and it's working fine.
However, now I suspect that file system or links on dev/hda9 have become corrupt so I wanted to run e2fsck on that. There is no way it will let me run it meaning fully while booted in Tivo so I tried running that before rezippering my HD.

None of the PTV or MFSTools boots CD have this utility so I got knoppix and tried to run it from there with no luck.couldn't mount dev/hda couldn't do anything on the dev/hda9 ( I connected it to hda - took out my PC's HD to leave it alone)

Anyway, then I tried zippering it from knoppix root shell. Zipper script started and then complained about "/dev/hda7 is not a valid block device" and suggested that image was somehow corrupt or so.
I tried rebooting with PTV's LBA48 aware CD (I have only 80GB HD though) and tried running zipper and it just sailed along to successful message without a hickup.

now I'm ready to drop zippered drive back to run the tweak.sh however, since I still suspect hda9 to be corrupt, I want to run e2fsck or any other such utility that will do the filesystem repair. How do I do this?
Also, why one linux boot would complain about dev/hda not being ext2 FS and dev/hdaX not being a valid block device while the minimal linux boot from PTV just takes it fine?

This probably is more linux centric question but I really don't know any other place to go and ask this question... am scared to death in posting something on DDD 

Thank you for your help,
ShN


----------



## shn2006 (Mar 28, 2006)

guess - no one helped ... 

Anyway - just tried installing re-zippered drive and the *GSOD's not gone away*... Any suggestions anyone?

Can I reinstall the 6.2 OS (from the original drive) without affecting the recordings on the zippered drive? If so, what command do I use?

If I have to start from scratch... how can I backup my season pass etc from the zippered drive (mounted in linux boot PC) and how do I restore them upon the re-zippering?

I really really could use some help ... please ....


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

When you address your question to a single person, that severely limits the chances of others responding. I know I don't respond to questions posed to other people. GSOD means that the MFS database is corrupt, and your Tivo is repairing it. If you reboot your Tivo during that repair process, it could damage it further. Your recordings are stored in MFS, so reinstalling 6.2 software will wipe them out. Try letting the GSOD sit for a few hours while it does it's job. Season passes can be backed up using the "backup" module of Tivowebplus.


----------



## shn2006 (Mar 28, 2006)

rbautch said:


> When you address your question to a single person, that severely limits the chances of others responding. I know I don't respond to questions posed to other people. GSOD means that the MFS database is corrupt, and your Tivo is repairing it. If you reboot your Tivo during that repair process, it could damage it further. Your recordings are stored in MFS, so reinstalling 6.2 software will wipe them out. Try letting the GSOD sit for a few hours while it does it's job. Season passes can be backed up using the "backup" module of Tivowebplus.


Thank you sir.

I had originally posted this in zipper thread hence the address... I should have removed it once the thread was moved to it's own. My apologies for that.

The GSOD's telling me to connect phone line and leave it connected during the repair process... do I do that or just let the GSOD sit there for a couple of hours without reconnecting the phone line?

Once again, I really apologize for the addressing earlier... thank you for your help


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

shn2006 said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I had originally posted this in zipper thread hence the address... I should have removed it once the thread was moved to it's own. My apologies for that.
> 
> ...


Connecting it to the phone line will allow your unit to repair itself by D/L new software. I wouldn't connect it but let it run over night.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, today i was searching for new season pass and while i waited for it to load on the browser i got this










I'm going to wait it out.. i'll keep you guys posted


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Time line what i did
1st time round..
1 out of 2 tunners recording show
Added SP's
Reprotized SP's
Cleared out Todo List
1 hour elaspes
Then searched themes - documentry
then tv screen freezes 
"Powering Up..." screen apears
GSOD
Back to normal

2nd time around
Searched 
Then searched themes - documentry
TV Freezes
"Powering up" screen
GSOD
Back to normal

*update*
All is well.. Search works fine the next day


----------

